# Banded Dog Stand



## duckhacker (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with these?

Stand


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

looks like a knock off of a poorly designed ruff dawg stand from Avery


----------



## John Fields (May 13, 2011)

I had to place my dog on one of these at a hunt test. It shook like a leaf in the wind. I feel there is a better design out there

It is hard to make solid and your dog shakes the stand just about everytime he move which I feel distracts him from marking.


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have the Avery Ruff dog stand as long as you can get some weight on the legs to anchor it or stuck in the mud in the swamp works well, im currently Force Fetching my chocolate female lab on it out in the garage.


----------

